# 1500 reg cab plow truck



## R.J.B. (Mar 6, 2010)

Does anyone have a reg cab 1500 sb that they plow with? Looking at possibly purchasing one for my residential and small commercial accts. Likes and dislikes please


----------



## ggb6259 (Jan 14, 2010)

yes sir.. have an 04 Dodge 1500 short bed, small 4.7L v8- All I do is a few residential drives....

SnowdogMD75 on the front. The truck is great for driveways. I have areas where a long bed or extended cab would cause me issues. As it is, I still back up into snowbanks etc... 

Other than shorter and a lack of storage inside it should be the same. 

With a 1500 you want to select the right plow....use the manufacturers plow selectors... That's probably your bigger concern. That and tires. I'm running 17" wheels and currently have Coopers on them. The Coopers do not bite the hardpack or ice as well as the Michelins did. I'm going to sipe them next year and that should fix that. 

I went with the snowdogg- stainless moldboard and it was lighter. I added back drag and it does fine. Had it on a Merc Mountaineer before the Dodge. If I had started out with the truck it would have been an MD80. And now I would really like to put on the Meyer V. They make one for 1500 series trucks just time and money away....

Shortbeds are fine...


----------



## racer47 (Feb 24, 2011)

ran 98 Silverado with 7.6 Meyers with pro wings on it for 15 to 16 years before frame let go .I think it was from all the salting and plowing with skid of salt in it all the time .I did put keys in front end to get 2 inch left and rebuilt back leaf springs to handle the salt .it was a great plow truck .


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

R.J.B.;1936572 said:


> Does anyone have a reg cab 1500 sb that they plow with? Looking at possibly purchasing one for my residential and small commercial accts. Likes and dislikes please


You have to be more specific about the year of the truck.

Only poblem with 1/4 tons trucks is the tranny. Might be good, might be bad. It's the weak point.

......


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Not a Chevy but still a 1500, Six years with it. I was told that I can not put that 7.6 BOSS V on it. Now I have wings on it making it 9'4". I have a 2500 that I will use if there is a lot of wet heavy snow.

http://www.maxwellservicesllc.com/i...tures/TRUCKS/PLOWDODGE.JPG&target=tlx_picuoei


----------



## JAJA (Dec 15, 2013)

03 chevy 1500 RCSB 5.3 with 7'6" super duty boss love it have but 1000lbs of bag salt in the bed do 8 to 18 driveways a mile long private road a commercial lot and a Panera lot...air bags on the rear timbrens on the front torsion bars turned up


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

JAJA;1936813 said:


> 03 Chevy 1500 RCSB 5.3 with 7'6" super duty Boss love it have but 1,000lbs of bag salt in the bed do 8 to 18 driveways a mile long private road a commercial lot and a Panera lot...air bags on the rear Timbrens on the front torsion bars turned up.


I had a 7.5' SD Fisher on my 2002 Chevy 1500 regular cab long box and it was a decent truck for driveways but, I doubt it would have held up doing commercial lots and mile long roads. The 487lb plow was all my truck wanted and I wouldn't have want to put a heavy duty plow on it. It sounds to me like a 3/4 ton would be a lot better for you.


----------



## R.J.B. (Mar 6, 2010)

We are looking to purchase a new 2015 short bed work truck with the 5.3 and snow plow group. Boss has listed a 8 ft superduty and western has 8.5ft pro plow. They must have beefed up the front ends in these new trucks


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

This is our 2010 Chevy Silverado z71 short bed with a fisher 7.6 hd plow.We use this truck for short driveways and around building that our 3/4 tons can't manuver as easly.Just a set of timbrens,cranked the torsion bars a few turns and the front end does not drop.Headlights on the plow are nice and bright and it's easy to mount on the truck


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

chevyzrule810;1937067 said:


> truck


That thing is just cool. Thumbs Up

I have had rclb 1/2 tons but have always wanted a rcsb. I think they would be sweet. I would have no worries about hanging a 8.5' off the front. Plan on parts wearing faster. When parts do go out replace with quality parts and you'd get years of use out of it. Timbrens and a few turn, a little weight in the back...it would be fine. A 1/2ton isn't a great work truck if you plan on towing though.


----------



## welder101 (Jan 8, 2014)

Here is a picture of mine, it has the long bed but I have an 8' Hiniker plow on it and have not had any problems.


----------



## 348 (Apr 12, 2009)

2012 silverado, 5.3. 6.5 bed. I have 7.5 western midweight. It plows great, first truck I have had with electronic locking diff. Only do driveways but like it more than my old Jeep. Has stock GY Wranglers, no issues at all


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

chevyzrule810;1937067 said:


> This is our 2010 Chevy Silverado z71 short bed with a fisher 7.6 hd plow.We use this truck for short driveways and around building that our 3/4 tons can't manuver as easly.Just a set of timbrens,cranked the torsion bars a few turns and the front end does not drop.Headlights on the plow are nice and bright and it's easy to mount on the truck


Gonna point out some discrepancies just like I always do...that isnt a Fisher HD, and that truck does not have torsion bars. And its a 2012 or newer unless the front end was replaced.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

2006Sierra1500;1941747 said:


> Gonna point out some discrepancies just like I always do...that isnt a Fisher HD, and that truck does not have torsion bars. And its a 2012 or newer unless the front end was replaced.


Well... it's a chevy for sure!


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

348, how did you edit that? Thought you could only edit 5 minutes after the original post.


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

Wrong truck got loaded.The one in the picture is a 2012 with a Fisher light duty and sand tubes in the bed for weight


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

This is the truck I ment to upload a 2004 Silverado 1500 short bed with a fisher mm2 and timbrenns and a few turns on the torsion bars


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

Here are some of the other trucks that plow for us


----------



## ThatGuySnowPlow (Dec 6, 2015)

chevyzrule810;1942604 said:


> Here are some of the other trucks that plow for us


That third picture was snagged out of a gentleman's YouTube video... He has had that truck since it was new and has less than 50k miles he said in the video.....


----------



## Ramgto (May 3, 2014)

__
http://instagr.am/p/9cgWweTTz3/

2003 Silverado 107k, 2003 Fisher RD. Cranked the t-bars and I put about 500lbs of ballast(not in the bed in this picture). Truck is a tank.


----------



## Chevy2500 (Jan 4, 2016)

Some nice small short trucks for plowing residentials.


----------



## coke813 (Aug 24, 2015)

I ran my 1998 1500 5.0 liter, regular cab, long box for several years doing some residential and I was very happy with it. Had a western 7.5' unimount plow. One time a buddy asked me to help out at a large commercial lot since he had a break down, and I pushed ALOT of snow that night. Only mod I did was to turn up the torsion bars. and I always kept about 400lbs of sand in the rear of the box. I felt like I had so much traction in that thing. I ran Cooper Discoverer ATR tires, and they performed well.

The only limitation is obviously you can't carry a huge plow, and no V- blades. But if you know how to operate it, I don't think you're losing much efficiency in a driveway with a straight blade.


----------



## johnhenry1933 (Feb 11, 2013)

The frames of 1/2 tons are substa


coke813;2088134 said:


> The only limitation is...


Just an augmentation, cuz' I do that sometimes.

The biggest limitation of a light truck is obviously a light plow, but more importantly, a severe limitation of the amount it can push...because the whole truck is built lighter, from the transmission to the frame to the suspension.

I have pushed 9" of wet heavy snow 400' on a straight push w/ my 2500. I have seen two trucks break on that same property. One was a 1500, the other a jeep. In my mind they should not be attempting such a property, unless the snow is light, or, if heavy, do half passes.

The frames of 1/2 tons are substantially lighter than those of 1 or 3/4 tons, and can bend far more easily on long, heavy pushes. This point is obviously moot on a drive if the snow can constantly be pushed to the side.


----------



## coke813 (Aug 24, 2015)

johnhenry1933;2088176 said:


> but more importantly, a severe limitation of the amount it can push... This point is obviously moot on a drive if the snow can constantly be pushed to the side.


Yea, that's a big 10-4 John. I think anyone with experience realizes that you can't push a load of heavy wet snow for a 1/4 mile with a half-ton. but this original post was just about doing driveways. If a customer asks you to do a driveway where you have to push it all to the end- not sides, you better be smart enough to turn the job down. And I even tell them why my truck can't do it and they need to find somebody with a heavier truck.
So to the Original poster, I assume you have some experience, but if not here's some tips: keep your blade turned all the way to one side when you hit a big drift or heavy wet snow. you can push it off to the side, but only a limited amount straight ahead. If you have a good plan of attack, and take manageable "bites" you can still do it. you just have to have a realistic knowledge of your truck and how much snow you have. I have never ran into snow I couldn't move yet, we just had a 13.5" storm last week.


----------



## johnhenry1933 (Feb 11, 2013)

coke813;2088200 said:


> Yea, that's a big 10-4 John. I think anyone with experience realizes that you can't push a load of heavy wet snow for a 1/4 mile with a half-ton. but this original post was just about doing driveways. If a customer asks you to do a driveway where you have to push it all to the end- not sides, you better be smart enough to turn the job down. And I even tell them why my truck can't do it and they need to find somebody with a heavier truck.
> So to the Original poster, I assume you have some experience, but if not here's some tips: keep your blade turned all the way to one side when you hit a big drift or heavy wet snow. you can push it off to the side, but only a limited amount straight ahead. If you have a good plan of attack, and take manageable "bites" you can still do it. you just have to have a realistic knowledge of your truck and how much snow you have. I have never ran into snow I couldn't move yet, we just had a 13.5" storm last week.


I had some putz "help" me out last week on this property w/o my knowledge on a 9" wet heavy snowfall. He plowed in my plow (8'x5'x3' bank) plowed towards the properties and parked cars, leaving windrows there and in the middle of the lot. Also left a 10'x10'x5' bank in front of my loader and 6500. I'll post pics of the remainder if I can.

My 2500 (w/ a 5 spring 8' Western Uni) had no problem with any of this, excepting the large snowbank, on which I used the loader.

Needless to say, I strongly advised the "helper" to never do that again, lest he will receive an invoice, and perhaps charges.

Yes, Coke, experience always trumps, and know your vehicle and its limitations.


----------



## coke813 (Aug 24, 2015)

john, that really sucks. It's unfortunate when people like that get behind the wheel of a car, much less a plow truck. Everybody has to learn somehow, but sounds like this guy was way out over his skis. I know in a pinch you want any help you can get, but hopefully in the future you can find somebody worth their pay.


----------



## johnhenry1933 (Feb 11, 2013)

This was a tenant's friend at an apartment complex that I own. I didn't ask for his help, and certainly wouldn't pay for it (after what he displayed w/o my permission).

It took me over an extra hour to clean up is mess. Between you me and the brick wall, I have a healthy sense of humor. I am a strict Darwinian when it comes to people, and I can recognize a room temperature IQ in ten seconds.


----------



## Rustyk (Oct 29, 2015)

348;1941737 said:


> 2012 silverado, 5.3. 6.5 bed. I have 7.5 western midweight. It plows great, first truck I have had with electronic locking diff. Only do driveways but like it more than my old Jeep. Has stock GY Wranglers, no issues at all


How much did the have to trim or notch the front? Just bought the same style and year truck,and will be getting a plow as soon as I decide which one. Thanks (I know this post is old but i'll give it a shot)


----------



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

Got one for sale, too bad you aren't closer  Love the truck, but the wife and I need a double cab for our camping trips. I plow one private road and a couple of driveways, with the factory plow prep and Bilstein 5100's the truck handles it fine. The nice part is it fits in my garage with the plow on and it's easier to maneuver in tight spots than larger rigs.

http://maine.craigslist.org/cto/5393889179.html


----------



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

Doh! I just realized this is an old thread, I'm guessing OP has his half ton by now


----------



## coke813 (Aug 24, 2015)

Rustyk;2095250 said:


> How much did the have to trim or notch the front?


Rusty,
I have some photos of my 2015 Chevy with the Western mounting brackets here: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=162764

Especially post #9.


----------



## Rustyk (Oct 29, 2015)

coke813;2095766 said:


> Rusty,
> I have some photos of my 2015 Chevy with the Western mounting brackets here: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=162764
> 
> Especially post #9.


Thank You
Gives me a good idea what to expect.


----------



## TJ2015 (Jan 5, 2016)

Pushed with a 1/2 ton Chevy for multiple years. Just have to realize th capabilities of it and respect that. I did a alternator upgrade, timbrens up front and general repairs and upgrades as parts wore out and was fine. I had a 8 foot western on a 98 K1500 and handles it very well for 1/2 ton.


----------

